# Marysville Upground



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

I found an old thread from 2014 about the Marysvile Upground reservoir indicating fishing would start in the summer of 2016. 

Well here we are. Older and wiser. 

The thread indicated it was stocked with perch...docks were to be built and it would be no wake. Pretty exciting for me as it is close and kayak friendly. Perch? How cool is that? 

Also found the contractor bid invitation for the docks in 2015. 

After that can't find anything. Anybody know anything? Might make a phone call if nobody here knows the schedule.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

there was an article in the paper a couple weeks back, didn't mention fishing to much other than the (new) boat ramp was behind schedule and likely;y not to be completed until next year. Had a buddy stop by before all the storms and said the water was super low, I'm figuring bc of the ramp work. They also said they have to expand parking which is slatted to be complete by next spring. Other than that, that's all i know. I want to know if it is open yet, also need to find out if you will be able to ice fish it.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

are you guys talking about the resevoir on rt.4? this is the first i have heard about fishing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

no the one on 4 is completely off limits, cant even walk around it. from what i have heard they are supposed to put in a park with rec area and decent sized pond for fishing but i haven't seen any work done on it yet. They are also getting ready to start building the second one out there. These are all supplied via pump houses on the scioto and hold drinking water for Columbus. I just hope the new one will be open to fishing.

The one i am referring to is on Raymond road and supplies water for the city of marysville.


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Fishtech.

Sounds like the schedule is pushed back which gives those perch another year to get going before I slay them. 

I could almost throw a rock into the one on rt4 from where I live. Be great if something opened there also but having a perch fishery close going forward is pretty exciting. 

I envision getting to know that reservoir and species real well in the years to come.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

you and me both!! I just hope they allow ice fishing. we must live fairly close bc I can be at the one on rt 4 in about 5 mins from my house.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I live in urbana and this sounds exicting. So the 'pond' on Raymond road is the body of water you guys are talking about? I love love love catching Perch but no where in Central Ohio has a good population of them.


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

2.1 miles around the top. 41' feet deep. 

Just NW of town. Filled by Mill Creek so other species will probably be introduced. 

Has a shallow u shape with small woods in the u. So not just a bowl. 

Small but deep.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

so it is the pond on Raymond road?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> so it is the pond on Raymond road?


yes, also it has perch but im thinking it is going to be at least a few years before they are of any size. and mad trouter im sure other species will make there way in


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thats awesome, so they will allow fishing? And we stocking 45 Perch in our pond last august, 7-10 inches of size, now they're 10-12, and they also spawned. Havent seen any babies though.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Website says 10HP limit and just stopped to check docks, they are in. One dock two lanes. Any fishing reports? Water was clear, but not as clear as expected.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

i caught some fish there hehe. Dont tell no body about it lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Fishing is permitting there but the sign says your not allowed to keep anything.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Website says to follow state regulations?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmm. Maybe i read the sign wrong but i think it says all catch and release


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish caught from the reservoir must be returned to the water alive or removed from the property in compliance with state fishing bag limits. 
Directly from Marysville.org. Happy fishing!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Going tomorrow he


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The Columbus division of water people told me they won't allow boating on the Rt. 4 reservoir because they don't want anchors to damage the plastic lining on the bottom.

It could also be like other reservoirs that forbid boating because they don't want pollution in their city water supply. I think Chagrin Falls is like that.


----------

